
Show HN: ASM virus with reproduction and payload downloading - shinao
https://github.com/Shinao/Malicious
======
shinao
Reposting this from Reddit, I've had great responses on my previous project by
posting it on HN so here we go. I haven't had any feedback on this project
that I've done some time ago and really would like to know what I can improve
or possibly add. I have not done any ASM before or even after that so maybe I
missed some crucial feature that would have helped me a lot while doing this.
Dunno but if there is some ASM guys out there, let me know what you think !

~~~
dragonbonheur
Why would you create something so evil as a virus? That's a thing only losers
and criminals do nowadays.

~~~
shinao
Well I didn't expect that. Other than increase my technical knowledge it
helped me know more about malware and how some of them works to better protect
myself. Why not you too ? Your negativity and lack of arguments is alarming, I
hope you are not like that with everyone, that's unpleasant.

